# beardizzle - 2020 Lawn Journal



## beardizzle1 (Jun 13, 2019)

3/8 - First trim of year on the front portion.. just knocking down the really tall parts to get it more even and visually appealing for this time of year.

3/12 - First application of the year was done with Humic12 and Air-8 at 6oz/kft2.

3/16 - Serviced the rider and cut the side portion of the yard that was getting tall.

First post in 2020 Lawn Journal after some already completed work. Front needs a trim again as the mature grass is growing real fast after last year's Fall N Blitz, the new grass from seed last year is green, but not really growing at this point.

Next in line... preM, Green Punch or Greene Effect (not sure which or when), RGS, & MicroGreene in the coming week, just waiting for a good time with the weather. After looking at the weather, Wednesday 25th or Thursday 26th will be the day.

Soil test showed abundance of Phos, so I will be sure to avoid it for the year.


----------



## beardizzle1 (Jun 13, 2019)

Put down 6oz/kft2 of MicroGreene and RGS on the lawn.

Got the chameleon hose end sprayer in the mail to try out this year (was never a huge fan of the ortho last year)


----------



## beardizzle1 (Jun 13, 2019)

Picture below shows where I was when I started in Fall 2018 (before an aerate/overseed)



This is almost 1 year later to the date in Fall of 2019..


----------



## beardizzle1 (Jun 13, 2019)

A good rain to water in the RGS and MicroGreene from yesterday.


----------



## beardizzle1 (Jun 13, 2019)

Sprayed 64oz of 18-0-1 Greene Punch in the back yard through hose-end sprayer

Sprayed 16oz of 7-0-0 Greene Effect & 16oz of Greene Punch through can sprayer on front and side yard and then watered in.


----------



## beardizzle1 (Jun 13, 2019)

Got in a mow between a few of the light rains yesterday. First time cutting the back and it needed it in some spots. Cutting at 3" for now but will be dropping to 2.5" soon.


----------



## beardizzle1 (Jun 13, 2019)

Got in another mow tonight.. dropped HOC to 2.5".. may see what it would look like at 2" this spring in the front portion.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Do it! You won't regret it! The density will impress you. When it warms up, you can gradually raise the HOC as necessary, to help maintain the 1/3 rule and have it a little longer when the summer heat hits.


----------



## beardizzle1 (Jun 13, 2019)

Chris LI said:


> Do it! You won't regret it! The density will impress you. When it warms up, you can gradually raise the HOC as necessary, to help maintain the 1/3 rule and have it a little longer when the summer heat hits.


Do you think it should go to 2 1/2" or 3" in the summer? Or I suppose, what are your HOCs throughout the year?


----------



## beardizzle1 (Jun 13, 2019)

PreM down in front and the two parkways. Watered in. Still need to do the side yard and backyard.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

beardizzle1 said:


> Chris LI said:
> 
> 
> > Do it! You won't regret it! The density will impress you. When it warms up, you can gradually raise the HOC as necessary, to help maintain the 1/3 rule and have it a little longer when the summer heat hits.
> ...


It's completely up to what type of grass you have and what you can manage. Lower, typically means more water and mowing more frequently (and more fungicides, if you go reel low). Also, the higher the HOC, the darker the color. You have to find what works best for you. Kbg can typically be cut a little lower than TTTF. I used to start at 2.5"-3" and go up to 3.5" for the summer, with cutting at 4" for the hottest 2 weeks of the summer and working my way back down in the fall to 2.5", and sometimes 2". Once I started doing the Fall N blitz a few years ago, I loved the density at 2.5", and even more at 2". If you're unsure, you pretty much can't go wrong with 2.5" and hit 3" for the hot part of the summer. 4" stays darker green in the dog days of summer, but can get floppy. I would bag at 4" to use the suction to stand up the grass.


----------



## beardizzle1 (Jun 13, 2019)

Dropped down to 2" yesterday. Charity mowed the neighbor's forest as her's was getting to be close to 7-8" in some spots.


----------



## beardizzle1 (Jun 13, 2019)

4/4 - Finished putting down the PreM for backyard and side-yard​- Put down AMS on all of the yard (excluding shared neighbor parkway)​- Backyard - 5lbs = 0.28lbs of N/M​- Front-yard - 12oz = .1575lbs of N --> 0.21lbs of N/M (this is a 750 square foot area)​- Side-yard - 2.3125lbs = 0.255lbs of N/M​- Sprayed RGS and MicroGreene on front and half of side (sprayer issues) = 6-8oz/M​
Been hand pulling weeds each day and walking the yard. Need to spray the clover in the side yard.


----------



## beardizzle1 (Jun 13, 2019)

4/7
Got rid of the DIY striper and stepped it up to the CheckMate. Little expensive, but it's laying down some real good stripes. Definitely glad I purchased.


----------



## beardizzle1 (Jun 13, 2019)

4/11
Really liking the CheckMate. Took a pic of some good looking stripes on the side yard.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Single-doubles...or double-singles...nice! :mrgreen:


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Stripes are looking good!


----------



## beardizzle1 (Jun 13, 2019)

Butter said:


> Stripes are looking good!


Thanks!



Chris LI said:


> Single-doubles...or double-singles...nice! :mrgreen:


Love the way single-doubles look. Really can't stand singles anymore with a 21" cutting width.


----------



## beardizzle1 (Jun 13, 2019)

4/25
- Put down AMS at higher rate​- Backyard - 8 lbs 10 oz = 0.483lbs of N/M [YTD = 0.763lbs of N/M]​- Side-yard - 4 lbs = 0.44lbs of N/M [YTD = 0.695lbs of N/M]​- Front-yard - 1 lb = 0.21lbs of N --> 0.28lbs of N/M [YTD = 0.49lbs of N/M]​- Sprayed 6oz RGS, 6oz MicroGreene, 6oz Greene Effect on Front-yard​- Sprayed 12oz RGS & 12oz MicroGreene on Back-yard (focused on middle of yard)​


----------



## beardizzle1 (Jun 13, 2019)

Mowed Friday and this afternoon. Been mowing at 2.5" and still took off a good inch this afternoon.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Single doubles look great. We had great growing conditions, but we are going to hit the brakes.


----------



## beardizzle1 (Jun 13, 2019)

g-man said:


> Single doubles look great. We had great growing conditions, but we are going to hit the brakes.


Thanks and you aren't kidding about great growing conditions. You could see the grass growing before your eyes. :lol:


----------



## beardizzle1 (Jun 13, 2019)

Got a cut in this evening.. the back was thick and tall.. went slow and cut at 2.5" again.. I did mow the front section yesterday at 2.5" and dropped it down to 2" today just for additional mowing time plus I really like the look at 2".



Got my little one pushing his bubble "mower" everywhere these days



Backyard showing a bit of the cross pattern


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I like to see how lawns improve over the years.

Do you remember this?


----------



## beardizzle1 (Jun 13, 2019)

@g-man Holy crabgrass! Haha I don't really remember this, but that's awesome that you shared. That was probably 2 years ago and then started that fall. Definitely a marathon and not a sprint. I also love to see the transformations. I'll be taking my annual early August pic of the backyard like the two in my first post.


----------



## beardizzle1 (Jun 13, 2019)

Busy weekend around the house with the great weekend.. got most of the outside of the house pressure washed including the below lawn work..

5/16
- Put down my final half rate of PreM in the front yard section
- threw down 10oz of AS on front lawn section (calcs later for yearly totals)
- sprayed 6oz. Greene Effect and 4oz. MicroGreene on front lawn portion
- sprayed 14oz. of MicroGreene and 10oz. pf Greene Effect on right portion of back lawn

5/17
- sprayed 16oz of Greene Effect and MicroGreene on the left portion of back lawn

No rhyme or reason for the additional on the left side the 2nd day.. maybe just forgot what I put on right or just went a little heavy handed due to the only app of the day. Didn't do anything to the side-yard portion again and it's showing its colors now compared to the rest. It need some additional nutrients beyond the little it's received. It's hard for me to get to this area because I don't have a spigot near by with enough hose to water things in or spray liquids through my hose end sprayer. Plan to order about 25' of hose and be good there.

After my cut yesterday morning before the apps in the backyard


About 9:30am after the apps yesterday.. not sure if the darker-ish color is due to the app or not completely watering in (was supposed to get a good shower overnight and not sure we got it)


Lastly, the helicopter seeds (maple tree?) are in full force yet again.. nothing to worry about of course but "dirties" up the lawn.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Those helicopters drive me nuts! I've experimented over the years and I need to bag with my good bagging blade instead of my Gator blade, to properly get them up.


----------



## beardizzle1 (Jun 13, 2019)

@Chris LI Yeah, they are annoying, but they'll be gone before you know it. I don't do anything with them.


----------



## beardizzle1 (Jun 13, 2019)

5/23
Holy fungus! I know I've always had it before but it's amazing learning new things about the lawn.

Applied a propiconazole product at curative rate.


----------



## beardizzle1 (Jun 13, 2019)

Been slacking on updating the journal and getting a few things done in the lawn. Need to get some N applied this week before the dead of summer really arrives.

5/30
Enjoyed another mow. Maintaining at 2.5". Will be bringing the HOC to 3" in the next couple weeks for summer.


----------



## beardizzle1 (Jun 13, 2019)

A little behind on this entry..

6/4
- Sprayed MicroGreene and Greene Effect on the back yard for a total of 12oz of each product
- Sprayed MicroGreene and Greene Effect on the front yard for a total or 4oz of each product

6/5
- Cut at 2.5"


----------

